# Form Based Authentication - Session Attribute ?



## quadro (4. Feb 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich plage mich immer noch mit meinen Logins rum. Hat jemand ne idee wie ich bei Form Based Authentication den usernamen als Session Attrribute mitschicke?!? Ich komme an das Feld ja nicht so richtig ran...?!? 


```
<form action="j_security_check" method="post">
			User name:<input type="text" name="j_username"/>
</br>
			Password:<input type="text" name="j_password"/>
</br>
			<input type="submit" value="login"/>
	  </form>
```

Standard Form, aber wie bekomme ich die Variable?!? Und das auch nur wenn der Login erfolgreich war?!? Ich brauche den usernamen um die session für eine DB anbindung weiter zu nutzen. Möchte also anhand des users die entsprechenden Daten aus der DB laden...!

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mir auf die Sprünge helfen könntet... 

THX!


----------



## freez (4. Feb 2008)

Hm, also ich habe in meiner Datenbank eine user und rollen tabelle und per jdbc realm mache ich eine Form Based Authentication. Wenn ich den Usernamen in einer Bean brauche um z.B.einige Daten aus der DB zu laden, hole ich mir den namen einfach 

```
String username = FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getUserPrincipal().getName();
```

geht aus jeder Bean herraus.


----------



## quadro (5. Feb 2008)

Danke danach suchte ich!

THX!


----------

